# mon cadenas réseau s'ouvre au démarrage



## jeanmariecaen (29 Juillet 2015)

bonjour à tous 

 je suis un vieux et sympa PWB 17" avec un vieux 10.5. remis en service récemment.

quand je lance l'ordi le matin, je constate que le cadenas en bas à gauche est ouvert dans la carte réseau dans préférences système.

je le ferme à chaque début de session. info :je n'ai pas de mot de passe.je suis le seul utilisateur du PWB. merci

avez-vous un avis et conseil ? SVP. 

cordialement


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

si le cadenas était fermé, vu que tu es le seul utilisateur et que tu n'as pas de mot de passe, comment ferais-tu pour modifier quelque chose dans les préférences réseau ??


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2015)

Salut @jeanmariecaen 

La première chose à faire serait de te rendre "maitre" de l'ordinateur (te créer un compte administrateur)
Si tu le souhaite je peux te donner la marche à suivre.

@+


----------



## jeanmariecaen (30 Juillet 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @jeanmariecaen
> 
> La première chose à faire serait de te rendre "maitre" de l'ordinateur (te créer un compte administrateur)
> Si tu le souhaite je peux te donner la marche à suivre.
> ...


bonjour, merci de ton intervention. oui je veux bien recevoir ta marche à suivre


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juillet 2015)

Est-il possible que le seul compte existant ne soit pas admin ?


Quant à :


jeanmariecaen a dit:


> je le ferme à chaque début de session. info :je n'ai pas de mot de passe.je suis le seul utilisateur du PWB. merci


peut être faut-il comprendre que la session (admin ou non) n'a simplement pas de mot de passe (donc champ vierge tout simplement).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Juillet 2015)

Donc il faudrait démarrer en mode Single Utilisateur  (cmd+s lors du boot)
Là tu sera en clavier qwerty donc attention.
Tu passes les commandes suivantes :

```
mount -uw  /
rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```

Si c'est ok (pas de messages en retour), tu redémarres :

```
shutdown -r now
```
Là tu seras invité à créer un nouveau compte administrateur qui te permettra de gérer ta machine.


----------

